# New to rhinestone- experienced with cutter/ heat press



## Mountain31 (Apr 18, 2017)

We have been running a vinyl cutter for a few years. How difficult is rhinestone decoration- do you have any recommendations for learning rhinestones? 

Once you get going, how long does it take you to do a typical design from cut to finish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

what do you mean by typical??? 

they are all kinda unique the few times ive done them. the longest time for me was making sure all the stones are right side up especially if i had alot of stones. kinda thing you get used to over time. once you get the hand of it its pretty easy. it all depend on how many stones you are putting in. id way start with something simple and go from there. I had winpcsign now i use the DAS system which i love. its corel based so i dont need 2 softwares so its way better for me. with winpc it was one software but i hated using it for or vector design i much preferred corel and illustrator. 



Mountain31 said:


> We have been running a vinyl cutter for a few years. How difficult is rhinestone decoration- do you have any recommendations for learning rhinestones?
> 
> Once you get going, how long does it take you to do a typical design from cut to finish?
> 
> ...


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

Mountain31 said:


> We have been running a vinyl cutter for a few years. How difficult is rhinestone decoration- do you have any recommendations for learning rhinestones?
> 
> Once you get going, how long does it take you to do a typical design from cut to finish?
> 
> ...


Hello, I worked in CSTOWN, a company did rhinestone business for 10 years.

First of all, you need a corelDRAW software to design you rhinestone motifs. And then make a template as the CDR shows. put your rhinestones in the template, then you will get your rhinestone transfers.

My company did wholesale rhinestone business. In general, we need three days from designing and producing.


Hope my answer can help you. If you still have question about rhinestone things, welcome to communicate with me.

Sharon from CSTOWN


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

CSTown uses templates? I would have thought they used automatic rhinestone setting machines.



houjianisharon said:


> Hello, I worked in CSTOWN, a company did rhinestone business for 10 years.
> 
> First of all, you need a corelDRAW software to design you rhinestone motifs. And then make a template as the CDR shows. put your rhinestones in the template, then you will get your rhinestone transfers.
> 
> ...


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

YourLogoGear said:


> CSTown uses templates? I would have thought they used automatic rhinestone setting machines.


most everyone used templates .


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

YourLogoGear said:


> CSTown uses templates? I would have thought they used automatic rhinestone setting machines.


Yes. That's why we can do complex designs in more than 20 templates!

I just explained the simple process how to make a rhinestone transfer.


----------

